# Anybody else workin' on their quarantine beard?



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

With the stay at home orders abounding, and social gatherings being avoided, I've found that I've forgone the usual ritual of shaving to appease "The Man".
I don't have the genes to sport flowing chin locks, but I'm giving it my best attempt, haha. I can manage a goatee just fine, but anywhere beyond a 1/2in to either side of the mouth is basically barren land with patches of growth here and there. I've never had the opportunity to really see what I can grow since it looks so bad during this stage. But since the wife and kids are the only people I'll see for the next 3 weeks, let the experiment begin!

So, are any men out there doing the same?

Any women?
:vs_whistle:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Let's see a picture of the attempted beard.

Here's mine.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

KUSA said:


> Let's see a picture of the attempted beard.
> 
> Here's mine.


Nice!
How 'bout it @Kauboy ? Before and after pics?


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I mean...I considered it, but then I thought, naw...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm way ahead of the curve. I started mine during SARS.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I started mine in July 1973.


----------



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

What's this 'quarantine' you're talking 'bout? 
No beards allowed. I gotta gown up and put on an N95 mask minimum (or a surgical mask plus a face shield) with the patients manifesting symptoms (primarily fever and pneumonia) of the Wuhan Virus. Besides, too much grey in my beard now, I'd just look like an old man


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

Face masks won't seal properly over a beard...JAHU..


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

watcher said:


> Face masks won't seal properly over a beard...JAHU..


Paper face masks with elastic bands don't "seal" at all. They conform and only serve to block direct vectors of spray.
If it gets to the point where I need to don the gas mask and require a true seal, the razor comes out.
:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Nice!
> How 'bout it @Kauboy ? Before and after pics?


Oh, it's not good...
The cheek fluff @KUSA is sporting is only a pipe dream for yours truly.
I've got the kind of face fur that needs a shave every 3 days or so. I thank mother's father for that. He had a full head of hair until the day he died, but shaved once a week, haha.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

You guys...I shave about once a week. I would post a picture, but then you damn stalkers would get "all head over heels in love".


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Started mine back in August.
This was taken about a month ago..


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Oh, it's not good...
> The cheek fluff @KUSA is sporting is only a pipe dream for yours truly.
> I've got the kind of face fur that needs a shave every 3 days or so. I thank mother's father for that. He had a full head of hair until the day he died, but shaved once a week, haha.


I couldn't grow a beard until I turned 50. Strange isn't it?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The Squatch beard.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have had a beard since I was in my teens. Never shaved it off, although I have shortened it and keep it trimmed.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I would be cheating . I keep mine trimmed but have had one a long time.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I shaved my off a couple of years back just to see what was under there. JESUS! I DISCOVERED I HAD A TURKEY WADDLE UNDER THE FUR! When did that happen? I grew the damned thing right back to hide the extra skin.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> I shaved my off a couple of years back just to see what was under there. JESUS! I DISCOVERED I HAD A TURKEY WADDLE UNDER THE FUR! When did that happen? I grew the damned thing right back to hide the extra skin.


TURKEY WADDLE!!
I assure you, if it was normal for women to grow hair on their faces - a LOT OF US would have a beard. 
Just sayin.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> The Squatch beard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hubba hubba!
Is that new or normal?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> Started mine back in August.
> This was taken about a month ago..
> 
> View attachment 104777


Sweet! You look like a prospector! Ever do any gold pannin?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> The Squatch beard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Them dentures look amazing!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I have noticed no beard clippings in the bathroom sink for which to clean. Yep, hubs is getting furry.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I had just shaved my Fall/Winter beard for spring about a week before this stuff got ridiculous. I have been growing it back for a bout two weeks now. It's always something!! :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> The Squatch beard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna have to call Squatch out ... ya see I knew Hot Nursey before he did, due to my business travels, and she sent me this pic to ask my opinion regarding his "hairy fetishes". I'll allow you to comment as well.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Hubba hubba!
> Is that new or normal?


I've had it off and on over the years but this one was started about 2 years ago. I shaved it off in November but the kids hated it. So I guess it's about 5 months old.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Sweet! You look like a prospector! Ever do any gold pannin?


I did some digging at one point but no panning.:devil:


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Funny, but I just shaved mine off for my birthday 2 weeks ago - it was planned for many months and had nothing to do with the virus...easy to let it grow back as I've only had it for about 7 years, and kept it very trimmed...

With:








Without:








I guess I was "trying" to look younger after 6 decades of life...didn't work...
Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Michael_Js said:


> Funny, but I just shaved mine off for my birthday 2 weeks ago - it was planned for many months and had nothing to do with the virus...easy to let it grow back as I've only had it for about 7 years, and kept it very trimmed...
> 
> With:
> View attachment 104793
> ...


 You look nice either way! Which takes less work?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Dang, @Michael_Js cleans up real nice! :vs_smile:
@Sasquatch you the man! :tango_face_grin:
@Robie , we need to show you more respect Sir! :vs_peace:
@KUSA Smile, try it sometime... and get you a sense of humor while you at it! :vs_lol:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

@Slippy - your turn!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> @Slippy - your turn!!


Just finished partially shaving but Mrs Slippy asked that I keep the UTT's...


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Just finished partially shaving but Mrs Slippy asked that I keep the UTT's...
> 
> View attachment 104797


Wha??? You're a young fella!!

With all your knowledge and experience I thought you were like in your 70's at least!
Well done, Sir!:vs_cool:


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I prefer to think of it more as a "Kratos beard" than a quarantine beard, but yes. I've been working on my beard since forever, but letting it lengthen out the last 6 weeks or so.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> Wha??? You're a young fella!!
> 
> With all your knowledge and experience I thought you were like in your 70's at least!
> Well done, Sir!:vs_cool:


Its the Probiotics; good gastric health is a must for younger looking skin...:vs_wave:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I prefer to think of it more as a "Kratos beard" than a quarantine beard, but yes. I've been working on my beard since forever, but letting it lengthen out the last 6 weeks or so.
> View attachment 104799


I'm having a hard time deciding who is cuter and sweeter; these puppies or Mosinator? Decisions, Decisions...:vs_worry:

View attachment 104801


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

ZZ top since 1980


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

replied to wrong comment...xxxxxxx


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding who is cuter and sweeter; these puppies or Mosinator? Decisions, Decisions...:vs_worry:
> 
> View attachment 104801
> 
> ...


It's the eyes.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding who is cuter and sweeter; these puppies or Mosinator? Decisions, Decisions...:vs_worry:


Mosinator. Hands down.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Mine is from sheer laziness. I trim but never shave. Save money on razors. I am trying to grow it longer, why not. Don't have to be around anyone in the boss isn't even coming to work.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm still shaving but I'm seriously overdue for a hair cut with the barber closed.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

SGG said:


> Mine is from sheer laziness. I trim but never shave. Save money on razors. I am trying to grow it longer, why not. Don't have to be around anyone in the boss isn't even coming to work.


Hey - that _is_ you in your avatar. Nice 
Nice bike too..and the Camero is sweet. 
But a Ford? Really? LOL j/k (not)


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> You look nice either way! Which takes less work?


Less work to let it grow and trim it now and then 

I'll probably just do that because my wife was very upset that I shaved...

peace, and thank you 
Michael J.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SGG said:


> Mine is from sheer laziness. I trim but never shave. Save money on razors. I am trying to grow it longer, why not. Don't have to be around anyone in the boss isn't even coming to work.


Still got the Camaro I see!


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> Hey - that _is_ you in your avatar. Nice
> Nice bike too..and the Camero is sweet.
> But a Ford? Really? LOL j/k (not)


Thanks! Camaro*....Maro, if you want to piss off all of the Camaro owners (not me, I kind of want to peel the CA off of the emblem haha!)

That Ford was the biggest POS until I spent about $6,000 on it, teaching myself how to work on vehicles. Now I have skills and a vehicle I can keep running indefinitely. I have over 1,600 pictures of the work I did. I've had all the brands and I will never buy another modern Ford. I absolutely love my little truck though



Slippy said:


> Still got the Camaro I see!


What you see is what I will keep. I'm done trading and having car loans.
That Camaro had been an Enterprise rental for a year then I bought it. Got a killer price, new tires installed, and a warranty thrown in for free. I drive that car harder everyday than it was when it was a rental. Absolutely no problems, I am super impressed with the Camaro.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SGG said:


> Thanks! Camaro*....Maro, if you want to piss off all of the Camaro owners (not me, I kind of want to peel the CA off of the emblem haha!)
> I am super impressed with the Camaro.


I'll never forget my old Dad bought a new 1969 Camaro with the 327 V8 and Factory Hurst Shifter for the manual tranny. I remember it was a 327 because he had me wash and wax the dang car every weekend and the numbers 327 were on the right front fender in chrome. He let me drive it up the street while he sat in the passenger seat but I don't think I every got out of 1st gear. I thought I was Speed Racer! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I'll never forget my old Dad bought a new 1969 Camaro with the 327 V8 and Factory Hurst Shifter for the manual tranny. I remember it was a 327 because he had me wash and wax the dang car every weekend and the numbers 327 were on the right front fender in chrome. He let me drive it up the street while he sat in the passenger seat but I don't think I every got out of 1st gear. I thought I was Speed Racer! :tango_face_grin:


Best year
Thats great! My uncle was 15 years older than my dad and always had cool cars, new corvette every year. At Christmas and birthdays, he would give us remote control cars and Hot Wheels etc. He never had children and made a lot of money, my dad supported four children with a wife who didn't work, so we were pretty tight on money, and he wanted but never was able to buy cool cars.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SGG said:


> Best year
> Thats great! My uncle was 15 years older than my dad and always had cool cars, new corvette every year. At Christmas and birthdays, he would give us remote control cars and Hot Wheels etc. He never had children and made a lot of money, my dad supported four children with a wife who didn't work, so we were pretty tight on money, and he wanted but never was able to buy cool cars.


Times were different in the 1960's. When Dad died, he named me the owner of his "estate" to take care of Mom. He meticulously kept records of everything. The house that we grew up in when he bought the Camaro, cost around $10K, the Camaro cost around $3500! I learned from his income taxes that he did not make much money but we lived good. I made more money when I was in my late 20's than he did in his best year. Other than his house, he paid cash. I guess the Camaro was his mid-life crisis purchase. HA!

I only saw the old bastard cry a few times, when my grandparents died and when I graduated college. Don't remember any other times.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> I'm gonna have to call Squatch out ... ya see I knew Hot Nursey before he did, due to my business travels, and she sent me this pic to ask my opinion regarding his "hairy fetishes". I'll allow you to comment as well.
> 
> View attachment 104787


Oh man.. can't un-see that... ugh..


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Beards come and go.. this was after a long sailing trip. Decided to keep it.. well, until earlier this week when I shaved it off. Daughter and wife said I look younger without it. I think I’ll keep it off now...

Side note. That pic was taken in Pensacola at the marina. Great place.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

I had to 'clean mine up'. I had to go to the pharmacy the other day and I look too scary when I 'go to seed'. :vs_laugh:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Piratesailor said:


> Beards come and go.. this was after a long sailing trip. Decided to keep it.. well, until earlier this week when I shaved it off. Daughter and wife said I look younger without it. I think I'll keep it off now...
> 
> Side note. That pic was taken in Pensacola at the marina. Great place.


Pirates need beards. Grow it back. :vs_smile:


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Times were different in the 1960's. When Dad died, he named me the owner of his "estate" to take care of Mom. He meticulously kept records of everything. The house that we grew up in when he bought the Camaro, cost around $10K, the Camaro cost around $3500! I learned from his income taxes that he did not make much money but we lived good. I made more money when I was in my late 20's than he did in his best year. Other than his house, he paid cash. I guess the Camaro was his mid-life crisis purchase. HA!
> 
> I only saw the old bastard cry a few times, when my grandparents died and when I graduated college. Don't remember any other times.


Sounds like a great man, a cool dude.
Crazy how the world changes, sticker price on my Camaro when it was new was over 10X that amount. Glad I didn't buy it new. Some days I think how cool it would be to go back and experience some of those things. Then I remember my Camaro is faster and safer and more comfortable and yes more reliable... we have it so good.

As far as I can remember I've only seen my dad cry once...when my mom told him she wanted a divorce. I was 9, I went outside to sit with him and I couldn't figure out why he was crying. My mom obviously did not love him, I couldn't figure out why he cared so much for someone who didn't give a shit about him or us kids. For many years, I haven't spoken to either parent.

I still see them every once in a great while, recently at my stepmother's mother's funeral... I look exactly like my dad, beard and all


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> I shaved my off a couple of years back just to see what was under there. JESUS! I DISCOVERED I HAD A TURKEY WADDLE UNDER THE FUR! When did that happen? I grew the damned thing right back to hide the extra skin.


I have had my beard so long I would be scared to look. Hell, I am scared to look with my beard. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A lot of you folks are putting me to shame.
Quite a few scruffy-looking nerf herders on here.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> A lot of you folks are putting me to shame.
> Quite a few real men on here.


FIFY haha only kidding


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> A lot of you folks are putting me to shame.
> Quite a few scruffy-looking nerf herders on here.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> A lot of you folks are putting me to shame.
> Quite a few scruffy-looking nerf herders on here.


And where's your pic?? Even the walking carpet posted his. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> And where's your pic?? Even the walking carpet posted his. :tango_face_grin:


Exactly! He even started this thread and is too chicken to participate properly in it. Boo!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Exactly! He even started this thread and is too chicken to participate properly in it. Boo!


I've participated... but I never asked to see all your ugly mugs. HA!
Give me another day or two, so it has a chance to show up on camera, lol.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Most facial hair I’ve had in my life haha. But its here to stay now that I can’t steal razors from the hotel lol


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice!!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> I've participated... but I never asked to see all your ugly mugs. HA!
> Give me another day or two, so it has a chance to show up on camera, lol.


Alright!
Not like we're goin anywhere.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

I've had a beard and mustache since age 17.but get rid of it when i decide it's time to do so.i have a electric clippers to trim it back real far.then razor's n soap for a clean shave.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Cough it up @jimLE! Let's see the fuzz.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

I have intentionally shaved my face so if and when I go to the store. My personally owned N 95 mask fits my evil face


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> Pirates need beards. Grow it back. :vs_smile:


Aayy matey.. as soon at me timbers stop shivering.. oh wait..

Shiver me timbers. .I'll grow it back after this crap stops...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> Aayy matey.. as soon at me timbers stop shivering.. oh wait..
> 
> Shiver me timbers. .I'll grow it back after this crap stops...


Arrrr...Sept 19 is just around the corner ye ol chumbucket! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

And I’ll have beard back by then.. May even attend gasparilla!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Most of the time in the Army I did not have a beard. Last two deployments there were times Some of us did. My last issued ID card as I was retiring has the beard on it. I got use to it. I keep it trimmed to less than 1/2 inch most of the time. The grey is here to stay.
Due for a new ID card in August, Unless the world really goes to heck it will be my last one. Pretty sure I will have the bread on when it is issued. With Payton on her ride to the ARK just before school started.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

This is a good thread. Everyone looks as cool or cooler than I imagined.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

KUSA said:


> This is a good thread. Everyone looks as cool or cooler than I imagined.


The "coolest" thing about this thread is that my SIA (Slippy Intelligence Agents) have been trailing a Ronald Reagan @Kauboy looking sumbitch who has been knocking over drug stores in Texas, stealing Rogaine and slathering it all over his face mumbling "Grow You Hairy Bastards, Grow!

:vs_mad:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mine is kind of straggly right now, I am letting it grow out a little wild since I am not getting a whole lot of face to face time. You can tell I have had it a long time because it's grey, or is it that I am old? Ahhh no matter, I figure if I am going to be a zombie I want to look the part. Old and scraggly. :tango_face_grin:









Come on @Kauboy! That Rogaine crap don't really work. :devil:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Gawl-dern it... fine.

I know the suspense has been killing you folks.
2 days, 5 days, Rogaine, weed-n-feed, Granny Clampet's tonic water... nothin' beats bad genes.

If you zoom in real close, you can get a peek at the fresh growth. I'm thinking of naming each one. I should be able to manage 15 or so names, ha!









I considered masking myself as others have done, but I'm just about fed up with hiding. I'm already on their "list", I'm sure. I might as well provide a good pic for the media when I end up "suicide-ing" myself with a double tap to the back of the head.

(PS: Epstein didn't kill himself, and I never will)
:vs_laugh:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Shaved mine off. I wear a mask at work pretty frequently.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Gawl-dern it... fine.
> 
> I know the suspense has been killing you folks.
> 2 days, 5 days, Rogaine, weed-n-feed, Granny Clampet's tonic water... nothin' beats bad genes.
> ...


Ron, I gotta say I had you figgered for much older. Wise beyond your years ?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

@hawgrider - About your turn now isn't it?


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

i actually shaved mine off the other day so I could properly wear a n95 mask when I had to deal with people. I had that beard for 12+ years...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> @hawgrider - About your turn now isn't it?


I'm a ghost. Ghosts can't be photographed. :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> @hawgrider - About your turn now isn't it?


Nobody said MountainGirl couldn't join in. Upper lip hair counts in this thread. :vs_laugh:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Gawl-dern it... fine.
> 
> I know the suspense has been killing you folks.
> 2 days, 5 days, Rogaine, weed-n-feed, Granny Clampet's tonic water... nothin' beats bad genes.
> ...


I'm gonna tell you something sonny. A year ago all I could grow on my face was about what you got. I turned 50 and just like magic, I got hair all over the place. I can't explain it but reading up about it, this isn't uncommon. So what I'm sayin is there is still hope for you. You just got to grow up a little more. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

KUSA said:


> I'm gonna tell you something sonny. A year ago all I could grow on my face was about what you got. I turned 50 and just like magic, I got hair all over the place. I can't explain it but reading up about it, this isn't uncommon. So what I'm sayin is there is still hope for you. You just got to grow up a little more. :tango_face_grin:


Now ONLY if my head understood that, at this point, I'd have hair!!

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

KUSA said:


> Nobody said MountainGirl couldn't join in. Upper lip hair counts in this thread. :vs_laugh:


Sorry - no lip hair here! 
Just a bit of soft Scandinavian peach fuzz on my cheeks. LOL
Tom always has something growing, I like it! Tickles when we kiss.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

As short as it is, this scruff is already itchy. The neck beard might be sacrificed soon. We'll see.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Pickman04 said:


> Can't remember tha last time I truly shaved... I try to keep it trimmed to suit my loving wife


Now THAT is a beard!!!! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> I'm a ghost. Ghosts can't be photographed. :vs_no_no_no:


Neither can Squatches but everyone got a quick blurry view of mine.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Pickman04 said:


> Can't remember tha last time I truly shaved... I try to keep it trimmed to suit my loving wife


Awesome, Pickman04!

Sexy is in the eye of the beholder, but thats aside the point :vs_no_no_no:...I never actually thought about putting shag carpet on the wall, but dang son, it works! :vs_lol:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> Sorry - no lip hair here!
> Just a bit of soft Scandinavian peach fuzz on my cheeks. LOL
> Tom always has something growing, I like it! Tickles when we kiss.
> View attachment 104877


"Tom always has something growing"

Well well well...should this Chicom Flu thingie continue to get worse, AND if I was so inclined (with Mrs Slippy's permission of course!) please inform Tom I'll bring the Bob Marley and Emerson Lake and Palmer Music plus some well made "Munchies"...(I have no idea what that means! :vs_smile


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Pickman04 said:


> @Slippy it's actually spray foam insulation in my "lab" at work


DRATS! Foiled Again! :vs_mad:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> "Tom always has something growing"
> 
> Well well well...should this Chicom Flu thingie continue to get worse, AND if I was so inclined (with Mrs Slippy's permission of course!) please inform Tom I'll bring the Bob Marley and Emerson Lake and Palmer Music plus some well made "Munchies"...(I have no idea what that means! :vs_smile


LOL sure ya dont.
You and the Mrs would always be welcome on Peaceful Mountain.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> LOL sure ya dont.
> You and the Mrs would always be welcome on Peaceful Mountain.
> View attachment 104895


And y'all at Slippy Lodge!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> I'm gonna tell you something sonny. A year ago all I could grow on my face was about what you got. I turned 50 and just like magic, I got hair all over the place. I can't explain it but reading up about it, this isn't uncommon. So what I'm sayin is there is still hope for you. You just got to grow up a little more. :tango_face_grin:


The pic doesn't reveal the greys like I expected, which I guess I'm cool with.
I've done enough growing up...
Now I just have to worry about gettin' old.
:tango_face_grin:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> The pic doesn't reveal the greys like I expected, which I guess I'm cool with.
> I've done enough growing up...
> Now I just have to worry about gettin' old.
> :tango_face_grin:


LOL Tom always says "getting old is mandatory, growing up is optional" and boy howdy hell it's been a treat and a half married to a full-growed teenager!! :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Slippy said:


> And y'all at Slippy Lodge!


I know this is a bit off topic but, how does one earn the name "Slippy"?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> I know this is a bit off topic but, how does one earn the name "Slippy"?


I heard its an amalgamation of "Slutty Hippy", but he denies this... while blushing.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

KUSA said:


> I know this is a bit off topic but, how does one earn the name "Slippy"?





Kauboy said:


> I heard its an amalgamation of "Slutty Hippy", but he denies this... while blushing.


Excellent question KUSA, you too Kayboy- good guess...

Pull up a comfortable chair and fill your tankards with another strong ale and I'll tell you the sacred story of Slippy...

Ancient Lore has it that the most powerful, righteous and pure of an ancient tribe of warriors...

(Sound of vinyl record scratching....) Just kidding :vs_smirk:

Here's the truth;

Back when our sons were young in the early/mid 1990's we had some stupid video game that some of you may remember called Star Fox. There was a bunch of cool characters in this video game; Fox, Falco, Pippy and Slippy.

We would play the game as a family, so each of us had a character that we would choose; Fox and Falco were the cool characters so our Sons, quickly chose them to be their adopted avatars, there was a rabbit named Pippy and Mrs S was assigned that character when she played and the last character was Slippy Toad...assigned to me by our sons who would laugh and thought that was hilarious.

They grew out of the video game but I could always get a laugh out of the family by referring to myself as "Slippy"

If waiting for a table at a restaurant, the name I gave the hostess was Slippy; If we ordered Chinese Take Out, Slippy was the name etc etc. Anywhere a name was needed for a mundane service, I used the name Slippy and everyone in the family thought that was funny.

Then when I joined the PrepperForumm it was the first forum I ever joined so i seemed natural to use the name Slippy! That's the story! :vs_wave:

PS I use the Australian Cattle Dog Avatar because we own an ACD and I like the artist George Rodrigue who made the Blue Dog famous.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

KUSA said:


> I know this is a bit off topic but, how does one earn the name "Slippy"?


Likely as a result of something illegal or underhanded, huh?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Here's the truth;
> 
> Back when our sons were young in the early/mid 1990's we had some stupid video game that some of you may remember called Star Fox. There was a bunch of cool characters in this video game; Fox, Falco, Pippy and Slippy.
> 
> We would play the game as a family, so each of us had a character that we would choose; Fox and Falco were the cool characters so our Sons, quickly chose them to be their adopted avatars, there was a rabbit named Pippy and Mrs S was assigned that character when she played and the last character was Slippy Toad...assigned to me by our sons who would laugh and thought that was hilarious.


Prove it...

DO A BARREL ROLL!!!

Friendly internet easter egg: Go to Google.com and type in "do a barrel roll" into the search bar... hit enter... enjoy :tango_face_wink:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Excellent question KUSA, you too Kayboy- good guess...
> 
> Pull up a comfortable chair and fill your tankards with another strong ale and I'll tell you the sacred story of Slippy...
> 
> ...


Oh...thank you so much for sharing the true story!! :vs-kiss:

Now I can finally give up thinking all along that it _had_ to have something to do with the ease and frequency of your utilizing the Pikes!!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I use my trimmer once a week or so...


----------

